# Acer 20,1" AL2017 - Was meint ihr?



## kasal (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

Wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor zulegen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=150983&showTechData=true#tecData

Kostet in nem anderen Shop 202€, also fast unglaublich.
Ist der auch für Spiele etc. geeignet?
Kontrast 600:1 und 5ms.
Verhältnis 4:3 <- darauf habe ich geachtet wegen der Spiele.

Würdet ihr einen anderen Monitor kaufen?
Wenn ja, welchen? Habe 220€ zur Verfügung!


lg,
kasal


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. März 2007)

8ms sind ganz gut... auch wenns besser geht... ich spiele auf nem 24ms TFT


----------



## kasal (28. März 2007)

Hi,

Und wie siehts mit dem Kontrast aus? (600:1)
Welcher Kontrast ist eigentlich gut, welcher schlecht?

Hat leider keinen DVI Ausgang, aber bei einer auflösung von 1440x1050 sollte das doch net stören oder? Sind diese Auflösungen gut zum zocken oder verziehen sie das Bild? :suspekt: 

Danke schonmal!


lg,
kasal


----------

